#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Παρεμπόδιση ανατροπής σε τοίχο αντιστήριξης

## Evan

Έχω αυτήν την περίπτωση που θέλουμε έναν τοίχο αντιστήριξης για να μην φύγει το μπάζωμα με την μάντρα και πέσει στον ακάλυπτο. Υπολόγισα την κατανομή της οριζόντιας ώθησης των γαιών λόγω του βάρους της μάντρας (25ΚΝ/μ2) σημειακό (τριγωνική ξεκινώντας από 8ΚΝ/Μ και στα 2μ. φτάνει στο 0) και ένα ψιλομπάζωμα εκεί που είναι κενό.

Λόγω του μεγάλου ύψους έχω θέμα με την ανατροπή  υπάρχει κανάς κανονισμός για την διαστασιολόγηση των αγκυρίων και κανάς πίνακας με είδη αγκυρίων (όχι προεντεταμένα απλά μηχανικά ή χημικά για βραχόμαζα)

Υπάρχει και η λύση του τοίχου βαρύτητας αλλά πιάνει πολύ χώρο
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/a.../toixosant.jpg

----------


## Evan

@rigid το σκυρόδεμα το σκέφτηκα και μάλλον εκεί θα καταλήξω  θα υπολογίσω μόνο την εν. ώθηση των 2 πρώτων μ. + την επιπρόσθετη λόγω μάντρας (έχει βάρος σημαντικό)!
Κάπου είχα δει ένα paper εδώ για της ωθήσεις του νωπού σκυρ/τος σε περίπτωση που δεν πέσει σταδιακά έτσι για έλεγχο.

----------


## Evan

Σκέφτομαι και την λύση (πιο light) να γίνει ο τοίχος μέχρι τα 2,5μ, και μετά ένα μπετουδάκι με κλίση για να συγκρατήσει κάπως την επίχωση 



```

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae61/vag00/toixosant2.jpg 


```

----------


## Evan

@mkalliou ναι είναι η πρώτη λύση το σήκωμα του τοίχου

----------


## Pappos

Ο τοίχος να σηκωθεί όπως στην πρώτη εικόνα. Σκυροδέτηση σε 2 φάσεις. (Τα σίδερα τα περνάς με την μια όμως, το πως θα τα δέσεις δεν είναι και μεγάλο πρόβλημα)
Την βάση αν θέλεις μπορείς να την κάνεις με κλίση. Η κλιση θα μεγαλώνει προς την μεριά της επίχωσης. Στο τέλος (της μεριάς της επίχωσης, βάλε και τακούνι διαστάσεων 0,75x1,25m ή ότι άλλο νομίζεις εσυ) Οι αγκυρώσεις δεν είναι εύκολη περίπτωση για τον λόγο ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο συνεργείο που να μπορεί να εκτελέσει τις εργασίες σωστά.

----------

Evan

----------


## Theo

> Σκέφτομαι και την λύση (πιο light) να γίνει ο τοίχος μέχρι τα 2,5μ, και μετά ένα μπετουδάκι με κλίση για να συγκρατήσει κάπως την επίχωση 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae61/vag00/toixosant2.jpg 
> 
> 
> ```


Βαγγέλη από τα 2,50 και πάνω τι θα κάνεις ?

Σε ρωτώ καθώς σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση που έκανα την 1η λύση απλό τοίχο μονό παπούτσι μου ήρθε η μάντρα μαζί μετα χώματα πάνω του μετά από έντονη βροχή χωρίς προβλήματα άλλα.......

ξαναέφτιαχνα τη μάντρα του γείτονα και έψαχνα να βρω που είναι το όριο πλέον του οικοπέδου του.

----------


## Evan

Θεόφιλε, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μην φύγει η μάντρα με την βροχή αλλά αν ο τοίχος σηκωθεί στα 5μ. τότε τα χώματα θα κρατηθούν και η μάντρα δεν θα πέσει κάτω. 
Υπάρχει και η λύση με gunite που είναι μεν πιο ακριβή αλλά αισθητικά καλύτερη 

Και στο κάτω κάτω αυτός φταίει που έβαλε την μάντρα του εκεί χωρίς υποστήριξη, άσε που κανονικά αυτός θα πρεπε να πληρώσει το κόστος

----------


## Xάρης

Θα σου πω την εμπειρία μου από αντίστοιχη περίπτωση που μου έτυχε με τη διαφορά ότι το ύψος ήταν αρκετά μεγαλύτερο και το πρανές πιο κατακόρυφο. 
Η μάντρα έπεσε. Ευτυχώς έπεσε βράδυ, δεν υπήρχε κανένας εργάτης στον χώρο και δεν είχαμε θύματα.

Είσαι ο μόνος που γνωρίζεις πώς ακριβώς έχει η κατάσταση και συνεπώς μπορείς να κρίνεις.
Πολλές φορές το "ακριβό" είναι τελικά το οικονομικό. Δηλαδή, το να ρίξεις τη μάντρα, να κάνεις τον τοίχο σου και να τον σηκώσεις μετά 1,00μ για να αποτελέσει τη νέα περίφραξη.

----------


## Evan

ναι αλλά η μάντρα ανήκει στον γείτονα

----------


## Xάρης

Σε συνεννόηση με τον γείτονα. Εξηγώντας του γιατί θα βγει κερδισμένος απ' την όλη υπόθεση αφού θα αποκτήσει καινούργιο μαντρότοιχο και ίσως και κάποια τετραγωνικά έκτασης παραπάνω.
Αν τώρα δεν υπάρχει κατανόηση απ' την πλευρά του τότε πηγαίνουμε στο σχέδιο Β.

----------


## Theo

το πρόβλημά σου λοιπόν είναι η συγκράτηση του πρανούς.

εγώ θα έφτιαχνα τη μάντρα του γείτονα καινούργια και θα έριχνα και ζαρζενέτια αν και το ύψος είναι μικρό μεν.

----------


## Evan

ακριβά δεν είναι τα σαρζανέτ; μάλλον προς gunite τείνει το θέμα

----------


## seismic

Η γνώμη μου είναι η εξής.
1) Βλήτρα μέσα στον βράχο στο μέρος του τοιχίου πριν την κατασκευή του.
Τα βλήτρα να ενσωματωθούν με τον βράχο με απ οξειδωτική ρητίνη.
Το εξέχων βλήτρο που θα μπει μέσα στο σκυρόδεμα να είναι οριζόντιο με μικρή κλήση προς τα επάνω.
2) Σε κάθε τοίχο αντιστήριξης τοποθετούμε στο κατώτατο επίπεδο πλαστικές σωλήνες Φ των 10 cm/ανά 2m για την αποστράγγιση των ομβρίων.
Αυτό είναι αναγκαίο όταν έχουμε να στηρίξουμε μαλακά εδάφη.
Πίσω από τις σωλήνες αποστράγγιση των ομβρίων τοποθετούμε μεγάλα χαλίκια

----------

